
“We’re moving from a mobile-first world to an AI-first world” -Google CEO - xs
What are your thoughts&#x2F;opinions about this statement?<p>I believe this was said in yesterday&#x27;s Google conference by CEO Sundar Pichai. It is in reference to devices like Echo, Siri, and Google Home gaining popularity.
======
miguelrochefort
It is clear that the application paradigm is broken and that people hate apps
(even though they think they like them). A unified interface will soon replace
it.

Most people seem to think that the main interface with this so-called _AI_
will be text/speech. This is incorrect. Interaction with AI will be spatial
(think HoloLens), graph-oriented (think Semantic Web), and binary (think
Tinder).

The big idea, which most people don't seem to appreciate yet, is that all apps
are basically the same. Tweaking the layout and renaming "share" to "retweet"
doesn't change the semantics of the underlying interaction. The _next big
thing_ will be some kind of app/service/protocol à la WeChat that let users
accomplish 80% of what all other apps combined offered. Yes it will kill
branding, yes there will be a learning curve. I suspect that those who will
succeed will make kids their target demographic.

------
cocktailpeanuts
It's just a buzzword. Every buzzword has agenda behind it.

What company do you think of first when you hear "mobile"? Apple.

What company do you think of first when you hear "AI"? Google.

------
erbdex
Mobile phones are getting more and more commoditised every coming year. The
consumer sentiment too has gone from "I have an HTC" to "I am on Android". I
am an iPhone user, but when i search Siri for "What day is the 23rd?" it
redirects me to a web search. Google Now says "Sunday".

Not qualified enough to comment on how good this bet is, but AI/deep-learning
_is Google's play_ for the coming decade. Here is a recent article that
elaborates on the specifics: [http://fortune.com/ai-artificial-intelligence-
deep-machine-l...](http://fortune.com/ai-artificial-intelligence-deep-machine-
learning/)

Google isn't alone in this, AI is Nvidia's biggest bet too:
[http://fortune.com/2016/03/22/artificial-intelligence-
nvidia...](http://fortune.com/2016/03/22/artificial-intelligence-nvidia/)

------
perseusprime11
Great! Now tell me how will Google make ad dollars in this new AI first world.

~~~
bbcbasic
42

------
pbarnes_1
This is meaningless.

